# My new book on Iron Skills training has just been published!!



## DaleDugas (Aug 21, 2015)

Brothers and sisters,

My new book on Iron Skills training has been published through Tambuli Media Welcome - Tambuli Media
and Amazon!

I am offering the book through my site at Dale Dugas Chinese Herbs and Dit Da Jow!, The Best Herbs at the Best Prices.

You can get a signed copy through me.  

Looking forward to the reviews.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 21, 2015)

Excellent.

Brother Dale. how are things going in Fla.?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 21, 2015)

Nice!  Congrats Dale and I look forward to reading it!


----------



## clfsean (Aug 23, 2015)

Awesome!! Look for a purchase coming shortly!!


----------



## TSDTexan (Aug 23, 2015)

DaleDugas said:


> Brothers and sisters,
> 
> My new book on Iron Skills training has been published through Tambuli Media Welcome - Tambuli Media
> and Amazon!
> ...



How much money, and how many pages?


----------



## tigercrane (Aug 24, 2015)

I'd like to know Dale's opinion on Cotton Palm training vs Iron Palm. Is it a myth or reality that both use chi as a premise but the latter is more externalized? 

It seems as though most Southern styles have various methods of iron palm training and iron shirt training routines. 

Conversely, Northern styles (aka long fist) are more oriented towards using different types of Jing to develop striking power without hard conditioning.

I have to say that Dale's breaking of coconuts is impressive!


----------



## mograph (Aug 25, 2015)

Now ... aren't power and iron skills training two different things? That is, power is (or could be said to be) generated from whole-body utilization (speed, momentum, integration) and iron skills conditioning is about toughening the body to resist impact at the points of impact?


----------



## DaleDugas (Sep 24, 2015)

Xue Sheng said:


> Excellent.
> 
> Brother Dale. how are things going in Fla.?



Things are good, brother.  If you are in the Tampa area ever give me a ring at 813-237-0350  That is my office phone.


----------



## DaleDugas (Sep 24, 2015)

mograph said:


> Now ... aren't power and iron skills training two different things? That is, power is (or could be said to be) generated from whole-body utilization (speed, momentum, integration) and iron skills conditioning is about toughening the body to resist impact at the points of impact?



Some of the training methods are training strength as well as impact training.  You cannot put stress on the muscle and osseous tissue and expect it not to thicken, remodel and strengthen.  Science proves that stress on these structures increases their thickness and strengthens the actual tissues.  Wolfs Law and Davis' Law.

Let me know how I can be of service.


----------



## DaleDugas (Sep 24, 2015)

tigercrane said:


> I'd like to know Dale's opinion on Cotton Palm training vs Iron Palm. Is it a myth or reality that both use chi as a premise but the latter is more externalized?
> 
> It seems as though most Southern styles have various methods of iron palm training and iron shirt training routines.
> 
> ...




There are many methods to train the hands, arms, legs and body. 

How I was taught:  Relaxation, and Structural training starts first.  Then you move on to focus training with visualizations.  Then bag hitting, and then more relation and visualization along with medicinal application.  

It is not all about whacking the hands for thousands of reps.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 24, 2015)

DaleDugas said:


> Things are good, brother.  If you are in the Tampa area ever give me a ring at 813-237-0350  That is my office phone.



Will do, I will be about 85 miles from there soon, but it is a whirlwind trip and I will not have much time.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jun 22, 2016)

I got a copy of your book from my sister for my birthday a couple of weeks ago. Good stuff.


----------



## Tames D (Jun 22, 2016)

But we've been told you can't learn from books.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 22, 2016)

Tames D said:


> But we've been told you can't learn from books.



You can't. Not really. But books can certainly be a useful adjunct to good instruction. 


Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Not TapaTalk. Really.


----------

